# Anyone used Kocci Free for Giardia?



## sfrt (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi - my 3.5 month old has again tested positive for giardia cysts via fecal stool sample. I'm not keen on doing a third round of Panacure (plus they're suggesting to also include metronidazole). 
I'd like to try a combo of diatomaceous earth and this product which I came across at http://www.holisticlivestock.com/kocci_free.htm#

If anyone has any advice or experience I'd appreciate it. 

Back story: pup was dewormed by the breeders vet before pickup. When we picked him up, breeder informed us that they use well water and so giardia is present in all the water they use for cleaning etc. I didn't know much about giardia at the time but now realize probably wasn't much benefit to doing initial Panacur deworming if he was going to be constantly exposed to it again. When we brought him home and did an immediate vet checkup, the stool sample showed giardia cysts. So we did another 5 day round of Panacur. (Sadly I should also mention that our pup likes to eat his poop which I know renders treatment almost useless as he reintroduces is back into his system). Now almost month after his second round of Panacur he's tested positive for it again. Not happy at the moment. 
I wouldn't say he has had diarrhea (though I may not totally understand what this looks like for a pup?). He probably goes 4-5 times a day and some are hard, some are looser. He has been packing on the weight well I'd say and eats very well. He doesn't chew his food, he pretty much inhales it and so I've started giving it to him stuffed in kongs just to at least slow it down though I think he still only chews a small minority of his meal. He's eating Fromms puppy kibble.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

more info Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Giardia Zoonosis


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't have any advice other than go read the 1 star reviews. It seems many smaller animals do not do well on this product. At. All. Our little pups are about the size of some of those that almost died after using this product. There's grain alcohol in it, as reported by one reviewer who's review I read. I'm not sure I'd use this on such our pups.


----------

